# Tamiya "Mogami"



## AZbuilder (Jul 16, 1999)

Here are some pics of my Japaneese Aircraft Carrying Cruiser "Mogami" from the Tamiya1/700 scale waterline series. Enjoy :wave: 

John
AZbuilder


----------



## nunchuck (Sep 28, 2006)

Looks nice. Is this what they call a "Seaplane Tender"? I read about them in the book "Midway" written by Captain Mitsuo Fuchida IJN (the Japanese Navy commander that lead all of the Air Groups in Pearl Harbor). But there was no picture of it in the book. I bought that book as well as a book about JG-54 squadron in San Diego's Aiport when I came home from bootcamp.


----------



## machine shop to (Dec 10, 2005)

The Mogami, Mikuma, Suzuya, and Kumano were classifed light cruisers when built but were heavy cruisers by any real definition. As built they were unstable and had many structural defects and were decomissioned and rebuilt to correct these defects. The original armament of 15 6.1" guns was replace in 1939-1940 with 10 8" guns. The Mogami was given an unsatisfactory conversion to seaplane tender during the war. Mikuma was sunk at Midway, Mogami and Suzuya on October 25, 1944 and the Kumano on 25 November, 1944.

tom


----------

